# spackle or putty



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Guys I need a dispute settled. I was taught in the 70's and we always puttied nail holes in the trim on new work with DAP 33. New guys in the trade want to use spackle and sand it down. I say use putty and no sanding. What do you guys use on nail holes. MOPAINT


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

I always use White Lighting painters puddy. Push it in the hole ...your ready to go no sanding


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I to was thaught to puddy but around here you see more spacke. I think puddy fell out of favor because of to many cases of underfilled nail holes.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

putty in the hole, pushed in and cut off with putty knife....a hit of MH on top, depending on standard


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

We don't do a lot of new work but when we do its crawfords spackel and sand. How do you not have a dimple with just putty?


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Mopaint said:


> I was taught in the 70's....


I was taught in the 70's too!....





to breastfeed that is  



(I use ready patch most of the time, spackle for real small stuff...which is basically what it's designed for anyway)


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

In new construction we always used Dap mixed with drywall dust (or babypowder). Real easy & fast.

On higher end homes I reather use something sandable so we don't have any possible dimples. They are paying for the few minutes it takes to sand though.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I use light weight spackle with a sand. Allthough... I have used light weight spackle with out sanding. It goes on and wipes of really nicely, with minimal sanding effert. Just be sure to get the hole filled so that you don't have any cat-eyes. :thumbsup:

J


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Crawfords putty.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Dap - are you guys talking window glazing? That stuff takes weeks to dry! Muralo has an interior/exterior spackle that is the bomb. It ain't lightweight like fast 'n final - but dries so fast withe absolutely no shrinkage. Personally I kill two birds with one stone by giving the trim a whole sand down prior to priming - so the spackeld spots get sanded as well.


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

Lightweight putty works well BUT, it requires 2 coats or it will flash.
Flash... Able to see an uneven sheen where all spackle was inserted.
DAP makes a painters putty that isn't quite as oily as "33", works well also.


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

Putty. It's simple like the Seinfeld character.


----------



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

Crawfords putty and a putty knife to cut it off. leaves a little "skin" if done right and a light sanding is usually all that is required, especially if brushing. If spraying detail, like a mantle, built-ins, heads, crown etc then I'll possibly give a light touch of MH ready paste and a sanding.


----------



## Rinky Dinks Painting (Feb 23, 2008)

In the 70 s and 80 s we used dap 33 also but it always showed where the hole was. now we use the drydex and then lightly sand it most of the time you will never see where a hole has been unless its nailded in mdf board. But It is easy to over look when you go to sand it off ,If you dont have alot of light in the house.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

What I have started recently is to take a spackle paste like crawfords and mix in some lightweight spackle to a 50/50 ratio or so. This reduces the mess of lightweight and makes the sanding easier than straight paste.:thumbsup: I find MH to hard to sand for nail holes. Works good for small patches, dings etc.


----------

